# Wo sind die Rüstmeister ?



## Dragó82 (24. November 2010)

Kann wer bitte mal so nett sein die Standorte der Fraktion Rüstmeister der Allianz und Horde aufleisten . Ich suche schon wie blöd aber alles total überfüllt und der Handelchannel ist der reinste Spamm chat.

Edit: SW Rüstmeister neben der Rampe zum Greifenreiter.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. November 2010)

Wäre das Fragen einer Wache in der Stadt da nicht angebracht?


----------



## Dragó82 (24. November 2010)

Ja nur hat die wache leider bisher nicht die Option also alle die ich gefragt habe.


----------



## Hadmar (24. November 2010)

jeweils in der nähe der greifenmeister nur in der exodar da finde ich noch keinen


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. November 2010)

Gab/gibt es die Rüstmeister nicht nur in OG bzw. SW?


----------



## Hadmar (24. November 2010)

in darnassus gibts auch welche und in if auch


----------



## Dragó82 (24. November 2010)

Also die scheinen wirklich immer neben dem Flugpunkt einer stadt zu sein der von Gilneas ist in Darnassus und der von den Goblins in OG.


----------



## Hadmar (24. November 2010)

exodar ist auserhalb der stadt wo früher der flugpunkt ist


----------



## McSepp (24. November 2010)

In Eisenschmiede ist der Rüstmeister der Zwerge und der Gnome beim Greifenmeister. In Sturmwind sitzt der Typ auf einem Pferd bei der Rampe für zum Greifenmeister. In Darnassus neben dem Greifenmeister IN Darnassus (neuer Flugpunkt neben dem Portal für raus aus Teldrassil) und in der Exodar hab ich ihn nicht gefunden und dort fehlt die Option bei der Wache. In einer Stadt "wusste" die Wache aber den Weg (zu 50% war es SW^^)

Edit: Darnassus-Standort hinzugefügt, Exodar ist im Beitrag oberhalb dieses Posts...


----------



## Dragó82 (24. November 2010)

Dazu sei noch gesagt das das Ruf farmen damit scheinbar nur in den Classic ini geht in den Heros gab es kein Ruf aber im Kloster.


----------



## Macta (24. November 2010)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe was du gesagt hast, dann hast du schlicht und ergreifend einfach nicht Recht.
Es ist auh möglich durch WotLk Heros Ruf zu farmen mit den Wappenröcken.
Dabei gilt:
1 Punkt -- Non Elite
15/30 Punkte -- Elite
300 Punkte -- Boss

Quelle: Heute getestet und damit Ehrfürchtig gemacht


----------

